# Vanilla Custard Juice



## Lyle Abrahams (9/7/14)

Hi all I'm currently on the hunt for a vanilla custard ADV, something that's isn't toooooooo eggy, but sweet, rich and creamy. Any recommendations would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance , VAPE HARD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (9/7/14)

vapor mountain has a lovely vanilla custard

check them out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (9/7/14)

Have you tried nicotickets custards last stand ?

Nicotickets fan base on the forums swear by it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (9/7/14)

Custards Last Stand and TArks Aztec

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (9/7/14)

Even vape orenda whirling dervish

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shabbar (9/7/14)

Vape orenda , whirling dervish

Description

A rich and creamy spiced custard blended with a robust full bodied cured tobacco. Layers of evolving flavor with each vape accented by notes of honey, vanilla and rich succulent berry along a bed of unique full flavored tobacco. Enticing and intriguing guaranteed to captivate and stimulate the senses leaving you always wanting more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (9/7/14)

Thanks all for the recommendations I tried to get VM @Oupa to see if I could some today as I'm leaving for jozi to
Jozi morning for a week and I'll be out in sticks so wanted the juice to go with me. I'll have to place orders to try others when I get back thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (9/7/14)

Hey anybody where I can get some vanilla custard juice today. I'm CT?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Hey anybody where I can get some vanilla custard juice today. I'm CT?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
I have a bottle of VapeKing vanilla custard I bought last week. 12mg

Wasn't what I expected, so you can have it if you pass by Benoni tomorrow? (I see you say you are coming to Jozi tomorrow)


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/14)

Actually took 2 bottles, but steeping the open one hoping for improvements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (9/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I have a bottle of VapeKing vanilla custard I bought last week. Wasn't what I expected, so you can have it if you pass by Benoni tomorrow? (I see you say you are coming to Jozi tomorrow)



Hi the good day, I'm actually going to be out in the sticks flying in to Lansaria..
So I won't passing "jozi"


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> Hi the good day, I'm actually going to be out in the sticks flying in to Lansaria..
> So I won't passing "jozi"


 
Ah, sorry man, long day... misread that post comletely. haha


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (9/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Ah, sorry man, long day... misread that post comletely. haha



No worries thanks so much for the offer though. I'm sure the juice will get better with a good steep. Vape hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/14)

Lyle Abrahams said:


> No worries thanks so much for the offer though. I'm sure the juice will get better with a good steep. Vape hard


 
Thanks, I hope so too.


----------



## Metal Liz (9/7/14)

sent you a whatsapp regarding your vanilla custard problem, i might be able to help you out with this laters


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> sent you a whatsapp regarding your vanilla custard problem, i might be able to help you out with this laters


 
Like I said... LOOONG day... 

I read your post and then thought... How did you get my number... And then noticed it was not meant for me...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (9/7/14)

hahaha @baksteen8168, did you first check your phone before you realised it wasn't meant for you?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha @baksteen8168, did you first check your phone before you realised it wasn't meant for you?


 
That I did...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/7/14)

bwhahaha that's classic!!!! 

thanks for that lekka laugh at the end of a very LOOOOONG day!!!! 

have a great evening @baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> bwhahaha that's classic!!!!
> 
> thanks for that lekka laugh at the end of a very LOOOOONG day!!!!
> 
> have a great evening @baksteen8168


 
I have to thank you @Metal Liz 

Now it's off to home and then on to some Action Cricket!  to get my ass whipped...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (9/7/14)

@metalliz cool thanks I'll see you later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (9/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> sent you a whatsapp regarding your vanilla custard problem, i might be able to help you out with this laters


soooooo
Do you know a guy? I'm interested in custard too 

30ml 12mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/7/14)

Hahaha well I do have lady B working on it and knowing her it will be amazing, but to help Lyle out, if he likes it I have played around a bit with DIY and mixed a 10ml bottle of vanilla custard that's been steeping for over 2 weeks... so he can have it if he likes it 

sent from a MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (9/7/14)

oh I see  don't mind me

*walks off awkwardly* 


lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/7/14)

Hahaha well he liked it so if you can wait for a bit I can mix you up a little bit too 

sent from a MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (9/7/14)

Thanks for juice @metalliz much appreciated will def be around again when get back. Sorry @MarkK 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/7/14)

Only a pleasure dude, nice seeing you again! Have a great trip and see you soon 

sent from a MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (25/7/14)

@Oupa really enjoyed the vanilla custard will def be picking up some more when I get back. @Metal Liz finished yours as well mixed up some of that with my peach and Ideal milk and something special was born lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (25/7/14)

YUM


----------



## Lyle Abrahams (25/7/14)

MarkK said:


> YUM


It most def is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

